# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Murcia propone vender las desaladoras a los países árabes

## sergi1907

Vie, 03/02/2012

ABC
El consejero de Agricultura y Agua de Murcia, Antonio Cerdá, no se ha ido por las ramas y propone que las plantas desalinizadoras que sobran -a su juicio la mayoría- se desmonten y se vendan los equipos a los países árabes. Cerdá suscribe la postura del ministro Miguel Arias Cañete sobre el «fracaso» del Programa AGUA basado en la desalinización masiva que pusieron en marcha Rodríguez Zapatero y Cristina Narbona, ya que ha dado hasta ahora pobres resultados. Según sus cifras, solo se producen 111 hectómetros de los 778 previstos para todo el arco mediterráneo, la mitad en la Región de Murcia, que ha sido el principal banco de pruebas. «Vamos a esperar a ver cómo se desarrolla lo que dijo el ministro en el Congreso. No sé hasta qué punto sería factible vender esos equipos, pero lo que es evidente es que sobra la mayoría de desalinizadoras, que además han costado muchísimo dinero». Apunta que en California ya se han vendido los equipos de una planta y que en España se podría hacer lo mismo con aquellas que no producen, añadió. 

 Para el consejero murciano, hay que buscar una solución para estas instalaciones, porque «nadie las va a querer utilizar debido al elevado precio del agua», sobre todo para los regadíos. Es partidario de dejar unas plantas de reserva para asegurar el suministro a la población en caso de sequía. 

 Cerdá considera que las desalinizadoras tienen una alta dependencia energética y cuestiona también que la población tenga que consumir estos caudales «pagando el agua más cara de España, y encima de peor calidad». Asevera que el Programa AGUA que impulsó el Gobierno socialista «ha sido un desastre porque se ha malgastado el dinero y no se ha solucionado el problema. De hecho, el Ministerio se ha quedado sin dinero para acometer otros proyectos». 

 Rechaza que la cuenca del Segura sufriera cortes de agua en 2003 porque faltaran recursos como consecuencia de una mala planificación del PP, centrado en aquella época en construir el trasvase del Ebro a toda costa. «Aquellas restricciones se produjeron porque estaba sin terminar la ampliación de algunas potabilizadoras», apostilla. 

 El consejero se muestra cauto sobre el punto de origen de un nuevo acueducto, en el caso de que se construya. «Están todas las opciones encima de la mesa, y no solo las de la cuenca del Tajo. Hay otras zonas donde sobra agua permanentemente y que han aguantado tres años de fuerte sequía», indicó en referencia al Ebro. «Hay que hablar más de España y menos de las comunidades», señaló.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/104540

----------


## Luján

Sencillamente:

Si no producen es porque desde los gobiernos locales no se ha fomentado su uso.

Y ahora se quejan de que no funcionan.

----------


## sergi1907

Lun, 06/02/2012

Las Provincias
El nuevo Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN) apuesta por una política «solidaria» y condena al olvido a las desalinizadoras, impulsadas por el anterior Ejecutivo como la alternativa al travase del Ebro para traer agua a la Comunitat y que sólo han aportado el 6% del caudal prometido. El consejero de Agricultura en Murcia, Antonio Cerdá, ha propuesto que estas infraestructuras «se desmonten y se vendan los equipos a los países árabes» tras el «fracaso» del Plan Agua. Los regantes de la Comunitat aprueban esta iniciativa y, sobre todo, coinciden en la necesidad de buscar una salida. 

 «La venta de las desalinizadoras es una buena opción ya sea a los árabes o a otros países. El Gobierno se ha gastado una millonada en estas plantas, que no se van a utilizar. Sólo son adecuadas para sitios puntuales a los que no puede llegar un trasvase», afirma el presidente de la Federación de Comunidades de Regantes de la Comunitat (Fecoreva), Benjamín Aparicio. Argumenta que ningún agricultor «puede asumir el elevado precio del metro cúbico del agua desalada, que roza el euro». Además, destaca que las desalinizadora son «poco ecológicas y consumen demasiada energía eléctrica». 

 Andrés Martínez, presidente de los regantes del Vinalopó, coincide en que los «precios del agua desalada son prohibitivos» por lo que si estas plantas no se pueden utilizar, «hay que estudiar detenidamente la situación y darles una salida digna o reutilizar los materiales». 

 Desde la Conselleria de Agricultura abogan por «analizar si es posible integrarlas en algún sistema de suministro capaz de asumir su coste y ver qué alternativas existen para tratar de obtener alguna rentabilidad de unas instalaciones que, por sí solas, son ineficaces para resolver el problema del déficit hídrico que sufre la Comunitat». 

 Para el presidente del sindicato de Usuarios del Tajo-Segura, José Manuel Claver, las desaladoras para el regadío «son inasumibles» por lo que hay que buscarles una salida. «La solución puede ser la venta u otra opción. Lo que no puede ser es esa sangría económica constante en su construcción y mantenimiento». Eso sí, considera que deben permanecer algunas plantas para abastecimiento, como vía alternativa en casos extremos. 

 El portavoz del Consell, José Císcar, aludió al «fracaso» del programa Agua, «que no fue más que una marca acompañada de un listado de obras de las que no se analizó su viabilidad técnico-económica, y que supuso la imposición de una serie de desaladoras que se proyectaron sin ninguna planificación y sin ninguna garantía de sostenibilidad». 

 Por su parte, el presidente de la Generalitat, Alberto Fabra, celebró ayer la intención del ministro Arias Cañete de recuperar el PHN y señaló que todas las autonomías «deben demostrar su solidaridad». 

 El presidente de Fecoreva considera «fundamental» este nuevo Plan Hidrológico. «Se llame como se llame, la idea es llevar agua de donde sobra a donde falta», resume. Defiende que la que procede de los trasvases resulta mucho más «asequible» y que estas infraestructuras son «para toda la vida», a diferencia del límite de la vida útil de 12 o 15 años de las desaladoras. 

 El responsable del sindicato de Usuarios del Tajo-Segura respalda que la política hidrológica «debe contemplar una nueva aportación de una cuenca exdentaria, con un coste de agua asumible para uso agrícola», advierte. 

 El ministro de Agricultura insistió ayer en la importancia de alcanzar un pacto en materia hidrológica «con un acuerdo solidario con todas las comunidades». Subrayó que el Gobierno «no va a imponer nada» pero tiene la obligación «moral de revisar la política hidrológica más fracasada de la democracia». 

 La presidenta de Castilla-La Mancha, María Dolores de Cospedal, aseguró que el Gobierno «se plantea terminar de una vez por todas con la falta de política hidráulica». Eso sí, afirmó que no contempla realizar un trasvase del Tajo medio al Segura, una alternativa complementaria al del Tajo-Segura para los regadíos alicantinos y murcianos.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/104647

----------


## FEDE

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2012...-20120205.html

Estalla la burbuja de las desalinizadoras
05.02.12 - 00:47 - MANUEL BUITRAGO mbuitrago@laverdad.es | MURCIA. 
*El ministro abre la veda contra unas instalaciones que califica de «sangría» económica. En el Segura se consume menos de la mitad de la producción*

*Se han invertido 2.300 millones, casi la mitad en el Segura, para producir un agua que pocos quieren

*Cuando Rodríguez Zapatero proclamó en marzo de 2007 que la cuenca del Segura conseguiría independencia hídrica con las desalinizadoras poco se podía imaginar que el Programa Agua, que puso en marcha para reemplazar al Trasvase del Ebro, iba a tener unos resultados tan escasos. La anterior Administración socialista destinó más de 2.300 millones de euros para construir una veintena de plantas desalinizadoras de agua de mar a lo largo del Mediterráneo español, desde Gerona hasta Málaga, con el objetivo de obtener entre 600 y 700 hectómetros cúbicos anuales. A día de hoy, la producción del 'agua desmayá', como la llaman los regantes murcianos por su falta de propiedades, no llega a los 150 hectómetros, siendo optimistas. El ministro de Agricultura, Miguel Arias Cañete, que acaba de abrir la veda contra las fábricas de agua dulce, reduce ese volumen a 111 hectómetros.
El programa de desalinización masiva tiene similitudes con la burbuja inmobiliaria porque no hay suficientes compradores para un agua que es tres veces más cara que la del Trasvase Tajo-Segura si se trata de los abastecimientos, y cinco veces si es para los regadíos De las 21 plantas proyectadas en el litoral (sin incluir las desalobradoras), la mitad sigue en construcción. Entre las terminadas, la mayoría están paralizadas o con una producción muy baja. Catorce están gestionadas por Acuamed, cuatro por la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla (abastecimientos de la Región de Murcia y sur de Alicante), una por el Gobierno murciano y tres por la Agencia Catalana del Agua y Aigües Ter-Llobregat. 
*La alternativa del Ebro* 
¿Qué habría ocurrido con el derogado Trasvase del Ebro? Se presupuestó en 4.200 millones de euros para derivar hasta 1.050 hectómetros anuales a Cataluña, Comunidad Valenciana, Región de Murcia y Almería. El canal estaría ya terminado de no haberse eliminado, aunque pocos pueden asegurar hoy cuánta agua se habría consumido, a qué precio y con qué coste energético. Los socialistas defienden que dicho trasvase habría sido más caro e insostenible que las desalinizadoras, las cuales se han topado con el problema del precio y del elevado coste de energía. Los anteriores responsables del Ministerio recuerdan que las desalinizadoras han solucionado el déficit de los abastecimientos en el Segura y advierten de que serán muy necesarias cuando llegue la próxima sequía.
La desalinizadora que inauguró Zapatero en su visita a la Región de Murcia está ahora parada porque su producción no es necesaria. La cuenca del Segura ha sido el principal banco de pruebas del programa de desalinización masiva que puso en marcha la exministra Cristina Narbona. En este territorio estructuralmente deficitario se han gastado más de 1.000 millones de euros para fabricar agua dulce, casi la mitad de toda la inversión prevista. El consumo real actual no llega a los 45 hectómetros anuales para los abastecimientos, mientras que los regadíos de la zona han comprado una pequeña parte en Valdelentisco (Cartagena).
*¿Por qué no compran el agua?* 
El Segura es la cuenca con más desalinizadoras. El Ministerio tiene cinco terminadas y dos en construcción para generar unos 320 hectómetros, la mitad de toda la producción programada en el Mediterráneo, según los datos de la sociedad estatal Acuamed. De las cinco instalaciones terminadas, actualmente solo está una en producción, la de San Pedro del Pinatar I. Tres están paralizadas (con tareas de mantenimiento) y la última tiene un rendimiento muy bajo. Su producción no es necesaria para atender los abastecimientos de casi 2,5 millones de personas que están a cargo de la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla. ¿Las razones? El agua del Trasvase del Tajo y del río Taibilla es mucho más barata; además ha llovido, y ha bajado la demanda por la caída de la actividad económica. 
Hay que sumar que la factura de la energía es más elevada en invierno, cuando se dispara el consumo, por lo que la Mancomunidad y las empresas concesionarias prefieren reservarse para producir más en los meses de verano. El corolario de esta sucesión de obstáculos para las desalinizadoras es el elevado precio del metro cúbico, que pagan las familias y las empresas, pero que resulta inasumible para los regadíos, según los agricultores y la propia Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, partidaria de bajar los precios.
De los 104 hectómetros hectómetros nominales de los que dispone, la Mancomunidad solo consumió 43 en el anterior año hidrológico. Este ejercicio será parecido.
*Convenios 'forzados'* 
Hay otras dos desalinizadoras en construcción desde hace más de cinco años, que son las más grandes de Europa: Torrevieja y Águilas, capaces de producir 160 hectómetros, la mayor parte para los regadíos. Han costado 450 millones de euros y no tienen asegurados los usuarios finales. La Mancomunidad no necesita esos recursos, pero está 'obligada' a comprar 50 hectómetros vía convenio con Acuamed para tratar de hacer rentable la inversión. Algunas comunidades de regantes, por su parte, se han comprometido a recibir caudales de ambas instalaciones, pero no para cubrir los 110 hectómetros restantes. Los planes del Ministerio, al menos en la etapa anterior, pasaban por convencer a los agricultores para que utilicen agua de Torrevieja a cambio de la que reciben del Trasvase Tajo-Segura, algo que estos rechazan de plano. 
El caso es que la producción de Torrevieja -que todavía necesita más de un año para entrar en servicio- deben comprarla al 50% dos organismos públicos durante los próximos 25 años, según el convenio firmado con Acuamed: por un lado la Mancomunidad del Taibilla, para destinarla a los abastecimientos, con la consiguiente subida en el recibo del agua; y por otro lado la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, que la venderá a su vez a los regadíos. ¿Van a comprar ese agua? En el organismo de cuenca se limitan a comentar que «tiene que haber usuarios». Quieran o no, ambos organismos ministeriales tendrán que adquirir cada año hasta 80 millones de metros cúbicos desalinizados, que supondrían una factura superior a los 50 millones de euros que al final tendrán que pagar todos los usuarios. Eso, o dejar la planta paralizada.
*¿Qué camino tomar?* 
El consejero de Agricultura y Agua de Murcia, Antonio Cerdá, propuso días atrás desmontar algunas desalinizadoras y vender sus equipos a otros países, ya que a su juicio sobra la mayoría de instalaciones y los gastos de mantenimiento son muy elevados.
A las instalaciones del Ministerioo hay que sumar otra financiada por el Gobierno regional en Escombreras, de unos 20 hectómetros de capacidad. Se están construyendo las canalizaciones y su producción es un pequeña. Tampoco hay compradores para el volumen que piensan generan.
El ministro Arias Cañete llevará a cabo una revisión de las desalinizadoras tras declarar el «fracaso» del Programa Agua socialistas, que a su juicio ha vaciado las arcas del Ministerio. El ministro eleva a 51 las desalinizadoras previstas, incluyendo probablemente las desalobradoras, con un volumen total nominal de 778 hectómetros. En el litoral Mediterráneo hay 21 'censadas' por Acuamed, a las que hay que sumar las de Andratx y Alcudia, en Palma de Mallorca, que se paralizaron el año pasado por falta de compradores. Su construcción fue aprobada en la época del ministro Jaume Matas, como muchas de las plantas heredadas por Cristina Narbona. De hecho, el Plan Hidrológico Nacional que aprobó el Gobierno de Aznar en 2001 recogía un buen número de estas instalaciones que luego amplió el PSOE tras derogar el Trasvase del Ebro. El ministro Arias Cañete cifra en 2.416 millones la inversión necesaria para que todas las plantas estén operativas, de los que 1.664 millones ya se han gastado.
*Vigilancia de la salmuera* 
La cuenca del Segura y Mallorca, no son los únicos territorios con desalinizadoras paralizadas. En Cataluña se paralizó la de Blanes; mientras que la de Llobregat solo produce entre el 10% y el 50%.
Un aspecto que se olvida a menudo es la construcción de conducciones y depósitos para transportar el agua desde las desalinizadoras hasta el punto de destino. En el caso de Carboneras (Almería) son más caras las canalizadores que la planta. Asimismo, hay que incluir la toma de agua de mar y los emisarios para el vertido de la salmuera, que en el caso del litoral murciano están bajo vigilancia permanente para evitar que daños a la barreda de posidonia oceánica.
Estas conducciones representan un coste energético añadido a la producción de agua dulce debido a los bombeos e impulsiones. El precio final de cada metro cúbico resulta muy alto para los regadíos.

----------


## FEDE

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2012...-20120205.html
*Tener una planta parada cuesta hasta tres millones de euros al año* 

05.02.12 - 00:55 - M. B. B. | MURCIA. 
Las desalinizadoras tienen unos costes fijos que hay que afrontar aunque no estén funcionando. Incluyen el mantenimiento de los costosos equipos para evitar que se deterioren, la amortización de las obras y la potencia eléctrica fija instalada. Si se toman como referencia las cuatro plantas que dependen de la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla, los gastos fijos oscilan entre 1.380.000 y 3.175.000 euros anuales, se consuma o no el agua. 
Si hay producción, se añaden los gastos variables del consumo de energía y de reactivos, que representan el 90% de esta parte de la tarifa, que oscila entre los 22,2 y 35,4 céntimos por metro cúbico. El coste final del agua para los abastecimientos del territorio del Segura llega hasta los 61,8 céntimos, aunque lo que se factura a los ayuntamientos son 58,4 céntimos debido a la mezcla de caudales. 
Desde que la producción industrial de agua comenzó a finales de los años 60 en Lanzarore, en España existen más de 750 desalinizadoras y desalobradoras, con una producción de unos 3 hectómetros cúbicos diarios. Las instalaciones más grandes están en el Sureste. 
*Claver: «Es insostenible»* 
El presidente del Sindicato de Regantes del Tajo-Segura, José Manuel Claver, señala que su organización se negó desde el principio a comprar agua desalinizada porque el precio «no se podía sostener» debido a que la tarifa está subvencionada en más de un 50%, y que nadie en el Ministerio puede garantizar cuánto tiempo durará. Aún con la subvención, indica que la tarifa que ofrece Acuamed (de unos 36 céntimos del metro cúbico) sigue siendo elevada, y que hay que añadir los costes para conducir el agua desde la desalinizadora hasta las fincas. En Águilas, algunas comunidades de regantes han firmado convenios. En Torrevieja no. 
*500 megavatios de potencia* 
Muchas desalinizadoras tienen un plazo de concesión de 15 años. De todas las programadas, seis están parcialmente destinadas a los regadíos en Almería, la Región de Murcia y Alicante, con un volumen superior a los 200 hectómetros anuales. Las 21 instalaciones del Programa Agua tendrán una potencia energética instalada de 500 megavatios. Otra cosa son los kilovatios/hora que determinan el consumo real de las desalinizadoras. Para producir cada metro cúbico se necesita entre 3,5 y 4 kilovatios/hora. Después hay que sumar el coste energético para transportar el agua hasta su destino.

----------


## ben-amar

ESto ya es el colmo, se les dota de infraestructura para conseguir agua y deciden no usarlay venderla.
¡hala! a seguir sacando agua de otros

----------


## NoRegistrado

Perdón por reflotar el tema.

 Ahora ya parece que no hay que venderlas a nadie. Vaya, qué cosas tiene la vida...

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201409...0015637-v.HTML

Dentro de dos años, se hacen fotos reinaugurándolas...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

JMTrigos (30-sep-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

http://murciaeconomia.com/not/28414/...demandan-agua/

----------


## NoRegistrado

La gestión política de esa desaladora tan fundamental, promovida por la CA de Murcia, es simplemente inadmisible. 600 millones de Euros que reclama Florentino, habría que desglosarlos y saber a donde han ido.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

La segunda desaladora se estrena tras una inversión de más de 19 millones 
http://www.laprovincia.es/gran-canar...19/637291.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Tras varios años parada por graves deficiencias en sus pozos de captación, todo hay que decirlo. Se nota que llegan las elecciones pronto y hay que inaugurar hasta los árboles del parque para hacerse la foto.
http://canariasnoticias.es/?q=gran-c...os-inoperativa

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Si queréis. éstos dos últimos mensajes se pueden separar en un tema aparte. Son de desaladoras, pero no del tema que da título al hilo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

